# Motobecane Track VS Retrospec Mantra. Dillema



## hoboninja (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi guys. I want to get into single speed bikes, I was about to buy the Motobecane Track online for 280$ here but I found someone on craiglist who had just bought a new and unassembled Retrospec Mantra and selling it for only 200$. Its 299$ on amazon. Here are its specs.

I just need a bike for a 7 mile commute to work everyday. The Motobecane track is known to be a great deal and quality product (I also prefer drop down handles), but i'm not so sure about the Retrospec Mantra. Obviously I would get the Motobecane, but since the Mantra is only 200$ i'm not so sure. Help please! Thanks.


----------

